# Do Non-Classical Background Music Annoy You In Public Spaces/Shops?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

We all go into supermarkets at some stage to buy stuff. In my supermarkets they play relatively loud background pop music mostly from the last quarter of the 20th century, and sometimes from more recent years.

Maybe it is the volume, which I think is too loud as background music, echoing along the long alley ways of grocery items etc.

I sometimes mostly find it annoying. And I do wonder how much better sounding the place would be if they played classical music instead, something light and something that calms people. Perhaps like a few waltzes by Johann Strauss?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I also think there is maybe deliberate selection of some songs that get played over and over to get customers in the mood for grocery shipping. Maybe not but it's annoying.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I sometimes like music that's being played - usually when it's a pop song that I remember from my teens - but mostly I feel annoyed at my space being invaded by music of any kind. It can be particularly annoying if it's a smooth piece of classical music that I don't like - or if it's baroque music but they've got a horrible way of playing it. 

Nope - nicer for me when they don't play background music.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

In general, I find classical background music more annoying than non-classical.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

That's true, I would imagine classical music in the background to be a horrible version of something. So member Ingélou is right - best with no background music at all.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

What would be most annoying about hearing classical in public is it would be of the most pedestrian variety. That which would have mass appeal.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I really HATE having background muzak playing in shops etc. It is as bad as a constantly yapping dog or incontinent car alarm. Yehudi Menuhin described it as "Reprehensible in principle and revolting in practice." I concur.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I only ever hear background music on a regular basis in the local Morrisons store - some of what they play I really like (Bowie's _Kooks_ and Martha and the Vandellas' _Nowhere to Run_ to name but two), but it's obvious that what music they have is on a loop which means it has now become over-familiar.

What _does_ annoy me is music playing when I'm kept waiting on the phone - and most of it tends to be the kind of insipid new-age $hiTe which I totally detest.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Background music can be a force for good. I remember reading back in the day that in London they were having problems with delinquents hanging out in the subway, so they started playing Delius over the speakers. That solved the problem.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Background music can be a force for good. I remember reading back in the day that in London they were having problems with delinquents hanging out in the subway, so they started playing Delius over the speakers. That solved the problem.


I read similarly too. Bach was played on the platforms of a subway and crimes dropped. Imagine instead all that was played was gangster rap on that subway platform, now of course that would incite violence.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Wow the difference between Americans and Brits is really apparent here.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

This is best, not in terms of the performance but just the joy, the passion and seeing it all. Maybe there should be paid performers doing this:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Personally, I dislike any background music.

However, as gallery owner I'm attending regular meetings of local shop owners and the vast majority is in favour of background music on the shopping street, since they believe most customers are in favour of it. Of course inside the shops it is each owner's own decision, and my wife and I decided not to play music when customers are there.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Imagine instead all that was played was gangster rap on that subway platform, now of course that would incite violence.


Yes, and if they played country music alcoholism would increase, if they played Barry White incidents of public lovemaking would skyrocket, if they played the theme from _Harry Potter_ children would keep running into brick walls etc etc


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Background music can be a force for good. I remember reading back in the day that in London they were having problems with delinquents hanging out in the subway, so they started playing Delius over the speakers. That solved the problem.


That worked, I remember, not because it changed their mood, but because the teenagers hated classical music so much that they dispersed. It seems slightly immoral to strengthen and confirm the prejudice or dislike of young people regarding classical music in this way.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> Yes, and if they played country music alcoholism would increase, if they played Barry White incidents of public lovemaking would skyrocket, if they played the theme from _Harry Potter_ children would keep running into brick walls etc etc


On the contrary, I think Barry White and music from _Harry Potter_ would work well. But not gangster rap with lyrics based on racism, sex, drugs, violence etc.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

If it's music I like I'll listen and sing along (in my head), if it's music I don't like I'll ignore it. 

I know the shop is open for us, the customer, but the employee is the one who has to be there for hours every day and they probably like to listen to music. I can't begrudge them for listening to music.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

senza sordino said:


> If it's music I like I'll listen and sing along (in my head), if it's music I don't like I'll ignore it.
> 
> I know the shop is open for us, the customer, but the employee is the one who has to be there for hours every day and they probably like to listen to music. I can't begrudge them for listening to music.


If they do want to - but quite a few shop assistants have told me how bored and irritated they are by the background music, as it's a choice inflicted on them by the management.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Human beings, in general, make too much damn noise for my taste in public anyway.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> If they do want to - but quite a few shop assistants have told me how bored and irritated they are by the background music, as it's a choice inflicted on them by the management.


That's a very good point. The aural junk played in our local Co-Op is bad enough for the 5 minutes I'm in there. For the staff it must be ghastly.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I've been on a crusade at my gym to turn off background music for years. 90% of the gym users are trying to listen to their own music, and have to crank up the volume to overcome the background stuff. 5% are working out with a partner, don't really need background music, and have to raise their voices to converse. The other 5% are braindead and not listening.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Ingélou said:


> If they do want to - but quite a few shop assistants have told me how bored and irritated they are by the background music, as it's a choice inflicted on them by the management.


One of my local supermarkets plays classical music in the background, mostly baroque or classical era. I don't mind but I've wondered how the employees feel about it where the average person doesn't like classical music. I'll bet it hasn't won many converts.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Open Book said:


> One of my local supermarkets plays classical music in the background, mostly baroque or classical era. I don't mind but I've wondered how the employees feel about it where the average person doesn't like classical music. I'll bet it hasn't won many converts.


The local classical station plays way too much baroque and classical for my taste. I don't listen very often as a result.


----------



## BeatriceB (May 3, 2021)

My local supermarket plays horrible rap music. My neighborhood has a lot of elderly retired people living here and most of them hate having such music in the grocery store.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Another blow to democracy. If music has to be played in these places at all, at least make it something _everybody_ hates...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Another blow to democracy. If music has to be played in these places at all, at least make it something _everybody_ hates...


I wonder what would qualify? The Chicken Song? 'Grandad, Grandad, we love you!' by Clive Dunn? 'Was it Bill or was it Ben?' from The Flowerpot Men? The Toothbrush Song by Max Bygraves?

Nominate your own anti-favourites here!


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

It really depends. I usually don't find it annoying, unless it is a song/genre I really hate (eg. Despacito) or if the songs are repeated 200 times. I worked in a shop in which the radio playing Lady Gaga Christmas Songs was mandatory until closure. The same 8 lame songs repeated all the day everyday could drive me crazy. But they're good for sales, they put you in that "shopping mood". That's why they use them.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> I wonder what would qualify? The Chicken Song? 'Grandad, Grandad, we love you!' by Clive Dunn? 'Was it Bill or was it Ben?' from The Flowerpot Men? The Toothbrush Song by Max Bygraves?
> 
> Nominate your own anti-favourites here!


I'm sure we could collectively provide enough for a box set - sad, but nevertheless true. The Clive Dunn song is a particularly unpleasant recollection from my childhood days.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Totenfeier said:


> Human beings, in general, make too much damn noise for my taste in public anyway.


Amen.
*****
*****


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

I could be mistaken but wasn't there a time when shopping centers used to play "elevator music"? Anyway, most of the so-called music played there now is annoying top-40 fare ... or rap?

Humans ruin everything.


----------

